# All the Retailers Who've Dropped Ivanka Trump's Line



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2017)

*All the Retailers Who've Dropped Ivanka Trump's Line*
*The list keeps growing.*
by Rachel Torgerson
Feb 08, 2017

While the #GrabYourWallet boycott of retailers associated with the Trump name started back in October, it's really picking up steam now. Home decor site Bellacor quietly deleted its collection of Trump-related items in November, then Nordstrom announced last week that they were no longer stocking Ivanka Trump's line. Since then four more stores have followed suit and ditched the brand: first, Neiman Marcus, which announced their decision a day after Nordstrom, and now Belk, Jet.com, and ShopStyle.

Additionally, according to the New York Times, T.J. Maxx and Marshalls employees have been instructed to mix Ivanka Trump-labeled items into the regular racks and discard any signs that call attention to her brand.

Most of these retailers are saying the same thing in their statements ? basically, that the boycott is working. ?Corresponding to the decline in demand for Ivanka Trump products our retailers are seeing, we saw the same decrease in demand,? a spokesperson for ShopStyle explained to Racked. ?We are therefore removing Trump products from our database to allow higher performing products greater visibility on our platform."

Today, after it was clear that Nordstrom had started a domino effect, Donald Trump himself tweeted about how "unfair" the whole situation is. "My daughter Ivanka has been treated so unfairly by @Nordstrom," he wrote. "She is a great person -- always pushing me to do the right thing! Terrible!"

Despite the shift, reps for Ivanka's brand insisted after the Nordstrom decision that the label was still growing. "The Ivanka Trump brand continues to expand across categories and distribution with increased customer support, leading us to experience significant year-over-year revenue growth in 2016," Rosemary K. Young, Ivanka Trump's senior director of marketing told Refinery29. "We believe that the strength of a brand is measured not only by the profits it generates, but the integrity it maintains."

*Source:* http://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-b...e-retailers-whove-dropped-ivanka-trumps-line/


----------



## SheriV (Feb 10, 2017)

Gdi...I have the best meme for this!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm guessing this will have the same effect the boycott of Chick Fil A had.

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/arti...a-day-a-reminder-that-boycotts-often-backfire


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Gdi...I have the best meme for this!



This one? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I'm guessing this will have the same effect the boycott of Chick Fil A had.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/arti...a-day-a-reminder-that-boycotts-often-backfire



The difference is anyone can buy a sandwich, and to be fair they are good.

I don't personally know of a single Trump supporter who can afford to shop at Nordstrom's or buy her shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> The difference is anyone can buy a sandwich, and to be fair they are good.
> 
> I don't personally know of a single Trump supporter who can afford to shop at Nordstrom's or buy her shit.
> 
> ...



Well I guess you don't know much about her "shit" do you. It's not designer expensive it's nice and has a very good price point. I know a lot of Trump supporters who are ordering her shit and closing their Nordstrom accounts. How many actually do; I don't know and time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Well I guess you don't know much about her "shit" do you. It's not designer expensive it's nice and has a very good price point. I know a lot of Trump supporters who are ordering her shit and closing their Nordstrom accounts. How many actually do; I don't know and time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Her shit is cheap and also, made in China.   I don't know about the other retailers but I shop at Nordstrom's and it is very overpriced compared to other brands there.    Oh yeah, the stock has actually risen since this happened too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sales fell 32%.   Looks like people figured out her shit was junk.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sa...-nordstrom-last-year-2017-02-11?siteid=yhoof2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Feb 11, 2017)

nordstrom is jews

trump will save us


----------



## meanstreek (Feb 11, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Well I guess you don't know much about her "shit" do you. It's not designer expensive it's nice and has a very good price point. I know a lot of Trump supporters who are ordering her shit and closing their Nordstrom accounts. How many actually do; I don't know and time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



tuff guy   lib fag
trump rules


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2017)

I love nordis

jus sayin

also- nordis "the rack" is spectacular for suits- hubs literally never needs anything but minor tailoring for most suits so its tons of win for him


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah

this one came across my feed a few days ago and made me giggle for a little bit.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 12, 2017)

Nordstrom stock is up 7% apparently


----------



## SheriV (Feb 12, 2017)

And add sears, tj max and some other place I forget to the list


----------



## solidassears (Feb 13, 2017)

Typical lib stereotyping anyone who disagrees when them. You and the OP have no clue what real Trump voters are like because they are from another planet compared to you. They come from realville, not some liberal dream world like Bernie Sanders or Hillary preach about. Keep dreaming, we're taking over we are all sick of your shit. 



SheriV said:


> yeah
> 
> this one came across my feed a few days ago and made me giggle for a little bit.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 13, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Typical lib stereotyping anyone who disagrees when them. You and the OP have no clue what real Trump voters are like because they are from another planet compared to you. They come from realville, not some liberal dream world like Bernie Sanders or Hillary preach about. Keep dreaming, we're taking over we are all sick of your shit.



Is this true Prince?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 13, 2017)

OP of the original caricature of Trump Voters.. That was not Prince.



hoyle21 said:


> Is this true Prince?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Typical lib stereotyping anyone who disagrees when them. You and the OP have no clue what real Trump voters are like because they are from another planet compared to you. They come from realville, not some liberal dream world like Bernie Sanders or Hillary preach about. Keep dreaming, we're taking over we are all sick of your shit.



What? lol
I voted for Trump son.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 13, 2017)

Me too Dad



Prince said:


> What? lol
> I voted for Trump son.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 13, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Typical lib stereotyping anyone who disagrees when them. You and the OP have no clue what real Trump voters are like because they are from another planet compared to you. They come from realville, not some liberal dream world like Bernie Sanders or Hillary preach about. Keep dreaming, we're taking over we are all sick of your shit.



Why because I laughed at a meme?
Get a life. 
This may surprise you but I find humor....what for it....funny. 

And you know what? Fuck right off. I'm so sick of your shit.. there was so much fucking whining from the tea party for how long? I'll express myself however I want to. 
The difference between you and me is...I've had real serious terrible adversarial problems in my life and came from a modest but not ideal family and scrapped every day of my fucking life to better myself so I could live in lib snowflake heaven in mu big fucking house with my big fucking education and not once have I had a government handout (unless you counted my minscule pay as a government employee both local and federal) or blamed my circumstances on foreign policy or nafta or cried about public policy regarding my insurance premiums beyond...wow...the aca is a mess...this needs to be tweaked...

I just kept on keeping on. 


And if you'd like..I'll be happy to list the problems I've faced in life and when I'm done you'll think I either belong in a made for TV movie or I'm making it all up. 


Did I say eat a bowl of dicks already? No? Well eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 14, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Why because I laughed at a meme?
> Get a life.
> This may surprise you but I find humor....what for it....funny.
> 
> ...



Old angry white guy who has seen the world pass him by.    Doesn't even know what he's really angry about.    Don't get too worked up over that has been/never was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 14, 2017)

I wasn't too worked up tbh...just so sick of stupid shit. Since when does laughing at a politician turn into vitriol


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 14, 2017)

Add more to the list.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/12/new...ex.html?iid=ob_homepage_10-test_featured_pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Add more to the list.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/12/new...ex.html?iid=ob_homepage_10-test_featured_pool
> 
> ...



Idiots.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> Idiots.




They all claim it's a lack of sales.   Should they carry a product that doesn't sell just to support Trump?   I mean, isn't this how capitalism is supposed to work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2017)

The difference between you and me? You have not even a hint of a clue about me.

Yeah it is really horrible when you have to see another point of view; it's just the shits and they should be shut up! And it is really shitty when you got nothing to come back with, so you launch you Mickey Mouse personal attacks.. No wonder your so sick of my shit!



SheriV said:


> Why because I laughed at a meme?
> Get a life.
> This may surprise you but I find humor....what for it....funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2017)

Didn't I read some posts a few weeks back, suggesting that we drop politics..for many well intentioned reasons??

So, hows that working out for you?? 




SheriV said:


> Why because I laughed at a meme?
> Get a life.
> This may surprise you but I find humor....what for it....funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2017)

And regarding ACA.. was never suppose to work, at least for the people..

It was just a problem, dressed up as a solution to a previous problem. They knew what would inevitably happen..

ACA was meant to implode the health insurance industry.. All the same insiders that made millions when the financial markets took a beating after 9/11 & the 07-08 crisis, are lurking in the shadows..waiting. 

All the same players.  They create problems..then ride in with the solution, which really just makes said problem even worse. Then they bet against stock market right before it goes up in smoke.. Again. Then we bail everyone out, again.. 

And the people of the world go round n round..round n round.. ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 18, 2017)

solidassears said:


> The difference between you and me? You have not even a hint of a clue about me.
> 
> Yeah it is really horrible when you have to see another point of view; it's just the shits and they should be shut up! And it is really shitty when you got nothing to come back with, so you launch you Mickey Mouse personal attacks.. No wonder your so sick of my shit!



You're a 63 year old draft dodger


----------



## SheriV (Feb 18, 2017)

And it's "you're"


----------



## solidassears (Feb 18, 2017)

That's all ya got?



SheriV said:


> You're a 63 year old draft dodger


----------



## solidassears (Feb 18, 2017)

In your world, 94.7% of living Americans are draft dodgers:

[FONT=ArnhemPro, Georgia, Times New Roman, serif]"from the Department of Defense, the U.S. Census Bureau, the Internal Revenue Service and the Social Security Administration. As of 2014, the VA estimates there were 22 million military veterans in the U.S. population. If you add their figures on veterans to the active personnel numbers mentioned above, 7.3 percent of all living Americans have served in the military at some point in their lives."[/FONT]

https://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/what-percentage-of-americans-have-served-in-the-military/

[FONT=ArnhemPro, Georgia, Times New Roman, serif]Since you were not even a gleam in the eye of your dad in 1973; here's some interesting data for you to look at; it's Selective Service Data:[/FONT]

https://www.sss.gov/About/History-And-Records/Induction-Statistics

[FONT=ArnhemPro, Georgia, Times New Roman, serif]In 1971 when I was drafted there were a total of 94,092 drafted in 1973 there were a total of 646 drafted. I tried to find the service records to find out how many actually served then, but couldn't find it. If you can find it I would love to know.[/FONT]

[FONT=ArnhemPro, Georgia, Times New Roman, serif]I'm sure you have never made any decisions you later regret? I have made many and one was when I decided to go to school instead of serving in the military. Looking back it's easy, making that decision during that time; completely different situation. You were not there, you have no idea of what was going on in the world, our country or my life. You can judge all you want, but it means nothing because you are clueless.[/FONT]

[FONT=ArnhemPro, Georgia, Times New Roman, serif]You want to denigrate anyone who didn't serve, go ahead; I'm sure that's why you served, so no one would dis you.
[/FONT]



SheriV said:


> You're a 63 year old draft dodger


----------



## SheriV (Feb 18, 2017)

there was no draft when I enlisted

I was an E6 when I ets-d
I enlisted as an E4 because I had already been to school and had two kids by the time I enlisted. 


its ok - if I could have done my job as a conscientious objector I would have

I know lots about you- that's just what I choose to put out here because despite what you may think- I'm not a bitch


you actually lost total respect from me when you accused me of not looking at other points after you accused me of citing cnn as a reference when I have never done any such thing. I had in fact posted news sources from out of the country as well as the DoD 
and I had asked you, 4 maybe 5 or 6 times if you had ever served and you claimed to not see the question- which tells me you were either avoiding the question or were not actually reading anything I posted- who doesn't want to see viewpoints other than their own?

I mean I get it- small business owner fucked over on insurance- but thank you so much for fucking ME over in the process of your voting preference.
my taxes stand to go up so you can pay less into the system


I happen to have voted third party because Im tired of partisan madness


in the meantime- I will protest and scream and vote accordingly as much as a I want because those rights haven't been revoked _​yet_


----------



## meanstreek (Feb 22, 2017)

solidassears said:


> In your world, 94.7% of living Americans are draft dodgers:
> 
> "from the Department of Defense, the U.S. Census Bureau, the Internal Revenue Service and the Social Security Administration. As of 2014, the VA estimates there were 22 million military veterans in the U.S. population. If you add their figures on veterans to the active personnel numbers mentioned above, 7.3 percent of all living Americans have served in the military at some point in their lives."
> 
> ...





this guy is a coward

shit talker

trump is god


----------

